# Sudden loss of appetite



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

For the past week, Oreo's has started to lose his appetite, especially in the morning.

Yesterday, he puked up almost his whole meal about 20 minutes after he ate it. He also slept the whole day on Saturday. He's not always lazy sleeping, we go for walks and play around the house and he's fine. Still does his RLH every so often.

Started to notice this behavior when we transitioned him from NOW! to Origen. Now we have transitioned him to Acana Puppy, and he didn't like it, and now to Acana grasslands. Still won't eat. We tried mixing in pumpkin, adding water to soften it up, still won't eat. He use to jump at me and the pantry door because he know food is in there. Now he just stares at me from the kitchen door.

I'm not sure what to do.

note: he did lose 2 teeth last night, 2 molars. It was weird, they both popped out his mouth 30 minutes apart. I have a nice tooth collection sitting on my counter right now. I'm not sure if him losing teeth is attributed to his lack of eating.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe it is the teeth, but if it keeps up for long or if he isn't drinking as much water, I'd take him to the vet to get checkout out.

Kara


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I feel like a very bad dog mama because I've NEVER seen a tooth that's fallen out! Is it possible that both my pups just EAT them? Anyway, hope your baby perks up soon.

Alanna


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with Kara, .


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Called the vet and she said it can be normal for a dog not to eat. I went out and got a bag of NOW!, added some pumpkin and water and heated it up a bit. He ate it..but slowly and finished the bowl. We'll see what he does tomorrow morning.

One thing my mother in law told us is Oreo is eating grass. Now I read that eating grass can be a sign that the dog wants to induce vomitting. Argh.

Will monitor for a couple more days.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad Oreo liked his Now is that caned food?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

hi Suzi,

Not canned..dry kibble.

I made Oreo's breakfast this morning. Added a little water, a little pumpkin and microwaved it for like 6 seconds and put it in his stainless steel food bowl.

He didn't even go near it.

I then put his food on a small microwavable plate and he started to eat...although slowly.

I picked up the stainless steel bowl and smelled it. It smelled like...well...steel. It had a strong smell too. I'm wondering if he's turned off of the food because of the stainless steel smell?

I will continue to monitor giving him food on a plate instead of the bowl.


----------

